# Pea Aphid culture advice



## Vivid Darts (Mar 15, 2021)

I have just bought a pea Aphid starter culture. I also have 10 garden pea plants fresh from a garden center to make more culture's. I have read the advice posted a few years ago. Thought I may ask again to see if there is any new advice to help. Also would love to hear from anyone who uses these regularly to find out if they are a good addition to FF and crickets. And anyone's views on this type of food source.
Thanks


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

I collect aphids to feed my dart frogs when they get on my garden plants. The frogs seem to like them OK. Aphids don't move much so they don't incise the frogs the way fruit flies do.


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

bulbophyllum said:


> I collect aphids to feed my dart frogs when they get on my garden plants. The frogs seem to like them OK. Aphids don't move much so they don't incise the frogs the way fruit flies do.


Is there any risk to this? Any parasitic, bacterial, fungal, or just nutritious downside to this?


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

Of course there is a risk from collecting insects from outside and feeding them to your pets. How great is the risk? Wild collected feeder used to be widely used in this hobby. The practice is not as popular now.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

@Tijl cultures these I believe


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Chris S said:


> @Tijl cultures these I believe


Correct!


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

hese should be considered an extra foodscourse, like springtails, lice, mites,.. while fruitflies dusted with the correct / neccesary supplements are the staple. My frogs are fed Aphids once a week and they are a great scource of betacarenoids for the frogs. I don' like crickets though, but that's a personal choice.. The best is to provide your animals with the most diverse dieet you can.


----------



## Vivid Darts (Mar 15, 2021)

Thank you there staple diet is hydi, Turkish gliders, vestigal, fruit fly's. I feed 1st size crickets to my starry night reeds and my Alanis. in addition to FF. I want to give all my frogs a good range of food I also feed wax moths as a treat. Have been thinking about meadow netting in summer months for a good range. Am also looking into Ants as another additional food source. I have made 3 cultures of pea aphids today from the one I bought online. I will see how this goes and post a progress report on my trial to see if I have success with the cultures and if my frogs like them.


----------



## Vivid Darts (Mar 15, 2021)

bulbophyllum said:


> Of course there is a risk from collecting insects from outside and feeding them to your pets. How great is the risk? Wild collected feeder used to be widely used in this hobby. The practice is not as popular now.


Have been thinking about doing this in the summer months as a treat for them every now and then.


----------

